# Peerless mod



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not sure this should be considered a modification but I noticed the bands shipped with my Peerless (from Simple Shot) were a bit bigger than the slots cut in the forks. To make my life easier I cut the slots to 20mm long this makes the fit much closer to the 7/8" width of the bands.
For me it is much easier to mount the bands and that was my objective. It makes a great slingshot much easier to use.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr Dave said:


> I'm not sure this should be considered a modification but I noticed the bands shipped with my Peerless (from Simple Shot) were a bit bigger than the slots cut in the forks. To make my life easier I cut the slots to 20mm long this makes the fit much closer to the 7/8" width of the bands.
> For me it is much easier to mount the bands and that was my objective. It makes a great slingshot much easier to use.


I gave mine away. But when i had it i drilled a 1/8 hole in the bottom of each slot so i could use tubes too if i wanted with out squishing them to much. It was a good lil shooter.


----------

